# Problem with my raid? bad sata cable/disks ?

## remix

I have been trying to setup a simple raid5 array.

so from livecd, 

i partition 4 of my disks with identical setups. 

then using mdadm, it seems to work perfectly fine, then after some time of USING the disk read/write i get kernel crashes. so many times that i have never powered down the computer, only by hard rebooting.

any ideas on why i get kernel panics when accessing a md disk?

here is a picture of the kernel panic.

http://i49.tinypic.com/295csp4.jpg

and here is output from ssh while running reiserfsck --rebuild-tree (because it was broken)

which is what i was doing during this last kernel panic.

```
Replaying journal..

Reiserfs journal '/dev/md3' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

###########

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree started at Sat Mar  6 08:25:21 2010

###########

Pass 0:

####### Pass 0 #######

Loading on-disk bitmap .. ok, 507540 blocks marked used

Skipping 8811 blocks (super block, journal, bitmaps) 498729 blocks will be read

0%....20%.pass0: block 2949141, item 11: StatData item of wrong length found 30328 30384 0x0 SD (0), len 1056, location 1736 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

...40%.pass0: block 7536689, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 196958 197162 0x0 SD (0), len 1152, location 2944 entry count 0, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 7602182, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 215094 215101 0x0 SD (0), len 1424, location 2672 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8486917, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 45876 45904 0x0 SD (0), len 1432, location 2664 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8486917, item 7 (lower): Item [45876 45908 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8486918, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 45876 45909 0x0 SD (0), len 2320, location 1776 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8486919, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 45876 45913 0x0 SD (0), len 96, location 4000 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8486920, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 45876 45921 0x0 SD (0), len 2064, location 2032 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8487060, item 184285 184808 0x1 DIR (3), len 320, location 3776 entry count 10, fsck need 0, format old: 1 entries were deleted

pass0: block 8487311, item 8 (lower): Item [202973 203192 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8487421, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 202973 203607 0x0 SD (0), len 1824, location 2272 entry count 0, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8487421, item 7 (lower): Item [202973 203611 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8487422, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 202973 203612 0x0 SD (0), len 2648, location 1448 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

.pass0: block 8519776, 7 (upper): Item [166210 166585 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8519776, item 7: StatData item of wrong length found 166210 166585 0x0 SD (0), len 496, location 308 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8519777, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 166210 166585 0x0 SD (0), len 1672, location 2424 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8585491, 7 (upper): Item [172413 172562 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8585491, item 7: StatData item of wrong length found 172413 172562 0x0 SD (0), len 1384, location 316 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8585605, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 172413 172958 0x0 SD (0), len 1112, location 2984 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8585743, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 172413 173503 0x0 SD (0), len 752, location 3344 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8585743, item 7 (lower): Item [172413 173507 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8585888, item 8 (lower): Item [172413 174063 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 8585889, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 172413 174064 0x0 SD (0), len 896, location 3200 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 8847426, item 217733 217804 0x2f476180 DIR (3), len 120, location 3976 entry count 3, fsck need 0, format old: 1 entries were deleted

pass0: block 9011243, item 224428 224444 0x1 DIR (3), len 280, location 1804 entry count 9, fsck need 0, format old: 1 entries were deleted

pass0: block 9044069, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 187127 187514 0x0 SD (0), len 984, location 3112 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 9044069, item 7 (lower): Item [187127 187518 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 9044070, item 0: StatData item of wrong length found 187127 187519 0x0 SD (0), len 432, location 3664 entry count 65535, fsck need 0, format new - deleted

pass0: block 9142312, item 8 (lower): Item [88525 88954 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 9142313, item 8 (lower): Item [88525 88962 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 9142314, item 8 (lower): Item [88525 88967 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 9142315, item 8 (lower): Item [88525 88974 0x0 SD (0)] is out of order - deleted

pass0: block 9142420, item 88525 89385 0x1 DIR (3), len 968, location 2484 entry count 32, fsck need 0, format old: 1 entries were deleted

Read from remote host 192.168.200.65: Operation timed out/sec

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

remix,

Your filesystem is in a bad way and that is spread over all your drives.

To check your drives read them to dev null and look at the SMART data with smartmontools.

You should use a liveCD for this.

The problem could be almost anything.

Its worth running a few cycles of memtest too.

----------

